# Ren's Millipede Photo Thread



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll be filling this up with millipedes at my discretion. Enjoy. You can see other pics at Deviant Art






O. ornatus






C. spinigerus 






A. gigas






??? Anyone know this species? It was sold to me as "giant red millipede" from Africa.






N. americanus






A. gigas






A.rubropunctatus 






A. gigas






A. gigas

That's all for now, thanks for viewing!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Dec 26, 2008)

nice pedes! The A.rubropunctatus look amazing!


----------



## MaueR (Dec 26, 2008)

Quite nice,


----------



## ftorres (Dec 27, 2008)

QUOTE

	
	
		
		
	


	




??? Anyone know this species? It was sold to me as "giant red millipede" from Africa. QUOTE

Ophistreptus guineensis (Silvestri, 1897).

Nice Millis.
Good Luck with them.

francisco


----------



## stevetastic (Dec 27, 2008)

YAY!  Your posted your awesome pictures!  

Need to get a current picture of your big male (whos name i always forget) because that sucker is formidable!!!!

Now you need a scorp pic thread and T pic thread!


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 27, 2008)

The defination of awsome..


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Dec 28, 2008)

"Giant African Millipede"







"North American Red Millipede" (no idea what species this is)


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha, apparently it's Ren and 357wheelgunner's millipede photo thread, good to know!  Nice pedes.

Anyhoo here's a new shot, thought this one was amusing:


----------



## stevetastic (Dec 31, 2008)

your pede thinks its a cobra!


----------



## sarahpede (Jan 1, 2009)

nice pics :clap:


----------

